# Pigeon Palace Finished



## roselaneess (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

We finally finished our first 'real' homer loft and moved our young birds into it today. It has lovingly been dubbed the Pigeon Palace because it took my husband much longer to build than he thought it would. He had planned on 2 weeks, it took 5, LOL! Of course the fact that he was planning as he was building and he wanted to build in the sputnik slowed him down a bit.

We will paint it this coming week as the weather here in Western Washington is supposed to be sunny, warm and dry.

The main loft is 4 x 8 x 8, the aviary/sputnik area is 4 x 8 and is 3 feet off the ground. The floor of the loft is raised off the ground and has rolled extruded diamond plate mesh for the flooring.

Here are a few pictures.

Roselaneess


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've never seen one quite like it.
Where in western Washington are you located? I'm in Portland. I'm always excited to have members near-by.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks great! and nice and clean.
Pijes look to be settling in nicely.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That lookes really nice, well done. What is the roof made of, if I may ask?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

looks like a great place for pigeons to live  they will be very happy in it Im sure and you do great work ... now enjoy those birds and watch out for those hawks as the season for them is at hand


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## roselaneess (Jul 27, 2008)

Charis said:


> I've never seen one quite like it.
> Where in western Washington are you located? I'm in Portland. I'm always excited to have members near-by.


Hi Charis,

We live east of Tacoma.

Roselaneess


----------



## roselaneess (Jul 27, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> That lookes really nice, well done. What is the roof made of, if I may ask?


Hi Trees Gray,

The roof is Suntuf Corrugated Polycarbonate sheets. We chose the smoke translucent rather than the clear. Even on a dark cloudy day it let in a lot of light for the birds. The loft faces south and gets full sun so we didn't want it to get too hot in there during the summer.

Roselaneess


----------



## roselaneess (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your compliments. The pigeons really seem to enjoy their new loft.

We need to paint at least the outside. Since we live in the Pacific Northwest what are suggestions for the type of paint, latex or oil based?

Thanks,
Roselaneess


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your response.

You definitely should get one that is most water resilient, and use a good primer/sealer first.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a lovely loft you've built for your pigeons. We used the very same color and brand of roofing for an outside enclosure for our cats. It has worked very well and is still in good shape after almost 20 years.

Terry


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

how would you use the darkening system on the birds if you have a loft that has light going into it naturally?


----------



## DrElectron (Sep 19, 2008)

*Super Job...*


Roselaneess....

Very nice looking loft !!! Kudos to you and your "Spousal Unit" on a super job...

Keep-em-Flying...

Dr.E...


----------

